# some 2005 photos



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Got my new site setup. 
Posted a few new photos, found some of my FCG as well. 
http://www.grimvisions.com/2005.htm
Im sure most of you have seen these already, but since my old site is gone and all images I have ever posted are broken, I figured id repost.

Krough
http://www.grimvisions.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, you get around. You are on all the Halloween forums. LOL.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Heh. I gotta get traffic on my site somehow . Is it safe to assume that most people on unpleasantstreet visit the halloweenforum? If so I can save myself all that darn cross posting work.

Krough


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice pics krough...did you make all those props last year or were they made over several years?
I can tell you're a big fan of Pumpkinrot's work


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Everything but the FCG was made between August and October of last year. The FCG was made the previous year. It was a little hectic.
Yeah John at pumpkinrot has been very encouraging, he is a really nice guy. He never tells me exactly how he does things when I ask questions, I like this in that it causes me to figure it out on my own.

Krough


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I know what you mean. Most the time I am afraid to ask John. On my Pumpkinrot, I had bought the wrong caldron. I don't know how I screwed up. Anyway, I decided to ask people at Halloweenforum which one it was. They told me the wrong one. So, I was talking to John one day when I told him I bought the caldron for Pumpkinrot. I got a long email from John gripping out the person who had given me the wrong advice about the caldron. It was too funny. Now I just bug him till he tells me what his new ideas are. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. You know how John can be.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

krough said:


> Got my new site setup.
> Posted a few new photos, found some of my FCG as well.
> http://www.grimvisions.com/2005.htm
> Im sure most of you have seen these already, but since my old site is gone and all images I have ever posted are broken, I figured id repost.
> ...


Congrats on the new site krough.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good and congrats on the new site! I don't think you ever posted your pics here though, so they are new to me.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Those look great, Krough. I'd be afraid of your house if I was a ToT, but I'd be sure to go there every year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Krough,
Looks real good! Is this just for Halloween Night?

Jeff


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I put up a few things prior to halloween, like the scarecrows. On the 31st of October I put up the graveyard and everything else. After the TOT'ers are gone I take it all down and put it away. I spend too much time working on things to have them damaged by some miscreant (I live on a corner and there is a ton of foot traffic late in the evening).


----------

